# Electric Tongue Jack Failure. What Are The Best Jacks?



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

I have had a Stromberg Carlson Jet 3500 on my outback since I bought it 16 months ago. It failed the other day when I put the trailer up.
i decided to tear it down to see if I might be able to repair it my self before spending another 250.00 on a new jack.
I found the construction to be really good, well lubed, roller bearings every where they counted etc.
Just found a motor that was junk. Why would the brushes burn completely out in such a short period of time?
I am now in the process of looking for new jack But don't want to be in this same place in a couple of years, looking to drop another couple hundred bucks.
Who makes the best jack? Anybody else have the same trouble?
Thanks 
BBUCHORN


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Brushes are not that big of a deal to replace.

As for your question on why they burnt up so quick, it looks like the commutator was not very smooth.

Sorry I don't have any suggestions on any jacks that are made better as they all seem to be more or less the same to me.


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

I just went power tongue jack searching a few months ago. Everything I saw said if it goes up and down when you push the button it is a good one. Here is a nice feature comparison chart. Giving credit where it is due I found that on ebay from a seller named mtsrv.

My choices came down to a cheap ebay refurb for $60 or one of the two brands commonly mentioned Atwood and Barker. I went with an Atwood HD 3500 because they have a ball screw instead of an acme screw for very little extra money. Typically ball screws are more efficient (90% compared to 50%), last longer and have less friction on moving parts. Regardless of which one you pick it is an easy install and took me about 15 minutes. The only differences I saw in installation was most you wire to your RV battery and a few get power from your tow vehicle's trailer plug.


----------



## bbuchorn (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, I found some old spare brushes in my tool box. fitted and installed them in the motor. Cleaned and lubed but on the test out the motor ran real slow and weak.
Set the Jet 3500 aside and purchased a Ram electric. Works fine for now. Hope it works for more than I year.
I understand that the new outbacks come with electric jacks and with JT Strongarm stabilizers. Something I had to add after Market. The stabilizers I used were from
Steadyfast.com The were simpler, cheaper and easier to install myself. They go from frame rail to frame rail. Have less pieces and work fantastic. Really worth the expense.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Camping World has a weekend sale going on the Husky 4500 Brute with the remote control. This is the unit that I added to my 312 when we got her last summer and I have been happy with it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Camping World has a weekend sale going on the Husky 4500 Brute with the remote control. This is the unit that I added to my 312 when we got her last summer and I have been happy with it.


I'm sure someone will give me a logical reason...but for the life of me I can't see why I would need a remote control for my tongue jack. I'm standing anyway to watch it come off and go on the ball of the hitch.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Camping World has a weekend sale going on the Husky 4500 Brute with the remote control. This is the unit that I added to my 312 when we got her last summer and I have been happy with it.


I'm sure someone will give me a logical reason...but for the life of me I can't see why I would need a remote control for my tongue jack. I'm standing anyway to watch it come off and go on the ball of the hitch.















[/quote]

so you can get the kids to roll out of bed in the morning when they won't listen to you??


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

KTMRacer said:


> Camping World has a weekend sale going on the Husky 4500 Brute with the remote control. This is the unit that I added to my 312 when we got her last summer and I have been happy with it.


I'm sure someone will give me a logical reason...but for the life of me I can't see why I would need a remote control for my tongue jack. I'm standing anyway to watch it come off and go on the ball of the hitch.















[/quote]

so you can get the kids to roll out of bed in the morning when they won't listen to you??
[/quote]

Well played sir!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Camping World has a weekend sale going on the Husky 4500 Brute with the remote control. This is the unit that I added to my 312 when we got her last summer and I have been happy with it.


I'm sure someone will give me a logical reason...but for the life of me I can't see why I would need a remote control for my tongue jack. I'm standing anyway to watch it come off and go on the ball of the hitch.















[/quote]

I figured it was a simple way of including the kids with the hitching operation without having them in between the camper and the truck should something fail. Not to mention, it's nice to stand at the side of the camper and look at the level without having to run (I know....its only 5 steps but I run the risk of tripping over something and spilling my beer







) back and forth to the switch on the jack to make adjustments to the fore/aft level.


----------



## Buick GS (Jul 1, 2012)

bbuchorn said:


> I have had a Stromberg Carlson Jet 3500 on my outback since I bought it 16 months ago. It failed the other day when I put the trailer up.
> i decided to tear it down to see if I might be able to repair it my self before spending another 250.00 on a new jack.
> I found the construction to be really good, well lubed, roller bearings every where they counted etc.
> Just found a motor that was junk. Why would the brushes burn completely out in such a short period of time?
> ...


One of three things happened to your motor.
1) the motor was under too much load and running slow causing heat to build up.
2) one or both brushes were not seated on the commutater properly causing excessive arcing.
3) Moisture somehow got in and softened the brushes
The ball screw design would be the best at least to my way of thinking.


----------

